# SHENZHEN | Qianhai Tencent Headquarters | 240m | 160m | T/O



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here is a screenshot from a 4K video capturing the Qianhai Tencent HQ and it's neighbouring topped out skyscrapers. Work on the fit out and finishing touches on this one are continuing to progress well.


https://www.ixigua.com/7103847073652572702?logTag=2bfebd06b98b8ad6ebd9


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here is another screenshot from a Xigua video. Again, this one was taken a few days ago however unlike my regular Xigua screenshots which are taken with aerial drones, this one captures the skyscrapers as seen from the windscreen of a user driving her BMW X4 SUV/Crossover around the Qianhai area.
The Tencent Building in the centre of this screenshot is practically totally finished now obviously.


https://www.ixigua.com/7131998161509450276?logTag=23ddc0ecf1bd52fcd09c


----------

